# Anyone eat Indian food?



## Vegas Girl (Apr 21, 2007)

I may be going to an Indian restaurant, and have no idea what to expect. I do not want HOT!!

I'm looking at some names of dishes and descriptions. Can anyone recommend what's good, or not? I don't like lamb so I'll leave that out.

Nizami Biryani - Chicken spiced w/onion, yogurt & mint, with saffron rice.

Tandoori Murgh - Chicken marinated w/seasoned yogurt. 

Murgh Akbari - A cashew nut based chicken entree flavored with nutmeg.

Kashmiri Murgh - Buttered chicken, garnished with fenu greek leaves.

What do they serve with these dishes...just rice?

Thanks for your help.


----------



## csalt (Apr 21, 2007)

Go fo a creamy Chicken Korma, absolutely delicious but not hot at all.
Normally you will find that the Staff all speak excellent English and if you say what you do not want they will be happy to recommend things to you.

Have some Bombay potatoes! delicious!! 
Can I come too


----------



## lulu (Apr 21, 2007)

Biryani is a rice dish, rice with meat and may come with a mild vegetable curry.  Its not saucy or heavy and often a reasonable choice if you are weight watching (as is tandori chicken )

The Kashmiri is a fruity creamy gently spiced...Ie flavourful not hot dish, but has the sauce.  

All the above three are nice mild choces, the latter having a heavy sauce.
Apart from the biryani you will probably have to order rice (pilau or pilaf rice) seperately.  Bombay potatos, as csalt says are yummy, and I have had some superb indian vegetable dishes too.

I hope you enjoy your meal, I hope what I have said halps you choose something you like!


----------



## urmaniac13 (Apr 21, 2007)

Aside from Biryani, the items you listed are entrees and they are usually served by themselves, and rice dishes, naan, chapati (flavourful indian breads) etc. need to be ordered separately.  Biryani is sort of Indian style fried rice, and pilau is plainer rice dish, lightly seasoned.

Most decent Indian restaurants will adjust the spiciness to your liking, if you talk with the waiter or the chef, and let them know that you prefer milder dishes.  Don't be fooled with creamy looking curries just by the sight, it can also be pretty spicy, so it is always a good idea to check with the staff.

If you are not familiar with the Indian cuisine and would like to explore, many of the restaurants also offer sampler platters, where you can try out smaller portions of several different dishes.

They usually accompany the main dishes with several different types of chutneys, sauces and other condiments, don't be shy and taste all of them, I am sure you will find your favourite!!


----------



## lulu (Apr 21, 2007)

I've only ever eaten Kashmiri chicken as a main...

I think the important thing to remember as Urmaniac says, is the restaurant will adjust the food to your taste, and they want you to like it!  Most Indian food is not so horribly hot at all, but rather intensly flavoured and tasty!

Ur, I never thought to ask for a sampler platter...I'm going to aask that next tme to try some things I've never tried on the hotter end of the menu!


----------



## StirBlue (Apr 21, 2007)

Tandoori Murgh - Chicken marinated w/seasoned yogurt

This is one of the more popular dishes served in American restaurants.  The Bombay potatoes are also a favorite as is the bread.  I am sure you will enjoy the atmosphere and cuisine.


----------



## Uncle Bob (Apr 21, 2007)

Venison, buffalo fat, wild turkey, buffalo fat, venison, buffalo fat, wild turkey etc, etc, over an open fire is one of my favorite Indian foods 

Oops! Wrong kind of Indian food!


----------



## TATTRAT (Apr 21, 2007)

Just go for it. Nothing to fear. Everyone will probably end up sharing everything anyways.

Indian=Good Food.

If you are NOT a fan of spice, avoid anything Vindalo.

If the have dosa, try one. The stuffed ones are always great.


----------



## BreezyCooking (Apr 21, 2007)

As someone who LOVES Indian food - both mild & super spicy - I second the advice to stay away from any of the Vindaloos. Even some relatively "mild" versions can make your head pop off - lol!!  Any "butter" or "tandoori" chicken dishes should be fine for you, & I also second the advice that you tell your waitperson that you don't want it super-spicy.  Most places are used to this request.

As far as side dishes, as others have already mentioned, most Indian restaurant menus are ala carte, so you can choose what you want. My favorites? 

Any of the rice dishes.
Raita - usually a mixture of yogurt, cucumber, & mild spices. Very soothing if something else you've tried turns out to be too spicy for you.
Dal - a mild lentil dish.
Panak Paneer - a delicious mild spinach dish with cubes of mild white cheese (sort of like farmers cheese) stirred in.


----------



## Clienta (Apr 21, 2007)

I haven't had Indian food since early January, I am very jealous. We don't have an Indian restuarant on the Island & haven't found one in Cancun either. My DH loves to cook Indian but for some crazy reason we forgot his Indian spice box when we came down.

I agree with all the other posters for entrees ....just wanted to add that the vegetable dishes especially the eggplant ones are delicious, Benghan Bharta is one. I love the raita because it is so cool & refreshing with all the other flavors. Naan is a must, you can order it plan or with potato or with meat. I think all naans are yummy.

I have never had Bombay potatoes...what are they? I arrive back in FL in the beginning of May, my first two meals are a juicy hamburger & then Indian food!! Enjoy.


----------



## csalt (Apr 21, 2007)

BBC - Food - Recipes - Bombay potatoes

Here's a recipe for Bombay Potatoes


----------



## expatgirl (Apr 21, 2007)

Of course you need to try some of the naan breads---they are to die for and resemble pita bread only so much better---ask for the cucumber/yougurt sauce on the side (raita)  with your main meal to help cool down your tastebuds in case they do get "fired-up" a bit.  Bon apetit!


----------



## Lugaru (Apr 22, 2007)

NO I DONT...


haha, actually I love the stuff. I agree that the raita is indispensable, especially if you love a good hot chicken masala.


----------



## Caine (Apr 22, 2007)

Uncle Bob said:
			
		

> Venison, buffalo fat, wild turkey, buffalo fat, venison, buffalo fat, wild turkey etc, etc, over an open fire is one of my favorite Indian foods
> 
> Oops! Wrong kind of Indian food!


 
You left out roasted corn and acorn soup! 

BTW, bison (buffalo) is one of the leanest meats around. Not much buffalo fat available.


----------



## redkitty (Apr 22, 2007)

Thats one thing about living in the UK, we get the best curry here!

I always get the veggie korma with some nan bread.  YUM!


----------



## Caine (Apr 22, 2007)

redkitty said:
			
		

> Thats one thing about living in the UK, we get the best curry here!


 
But I bet you can't get buffalo*** meat!  







***_Buffalo as in American bison, not buffalo as in water buffalo._


----------



## Robo410 (Apr 22, 2007)

tandori chicken is not highly spiced, and you can request mild.  the yogurt sauce is veyr nice and the rices and breads are quite tasty.  you will find things you will like.  A good waitperson is able to help the diner select the right dishes.


----------



## Vegas Girl (Apr 23, 2007)

Thanks for all the replies!


----------



## CassiesKitchen (Apr 23, 2007)

Vegas girl, be sure to tell the waiter that you can't take spicey foods. I like butter chicken is always a safe alternative for those that are sensitive to it.

As for me... Bring on the heat!


----------



## redkitty (Apr 24, 2007)

Caine said:
			
		

> But I bet you can't get buffalo*** meat!
> 
> 
> 
> ...



I wouldn't know since I don't eat meat!


----------



## daabomb2002 (Apr 25, 2007)

hmmmm i like indian food. try butter chicken


----------



## Lady Shai (Apr 27, 2007)

I like the rogan josh, and the coconut currys. Lamb rogan Josh is nice and smooth, I know you said no lamb, but they have made it with chicken that I have seen at a few restaurants 

I also get my Indian food very mild...my tummy doesn't do well with the spicy dishes like Vindaloo (althought my DH can eat it til the end of time as long as he has his naan :P Being British as well,  it is a national pastime for he and the lads to eat good Indian food hehe) Also, the basmati rice is usually fantastic... try a touch of tamarind sauce too! Very different but oh so good, like a sweet fruity chili suace...not real sure how to describe it It is REALLY yummy, especially with meat samosas or chicken pakora.... sigh now I need to get some! LOL
I am a samosa and pakora addict lol


----------



## markgill (May 20, 2007)

When you have eaten  your main  have  Kulfi  for desert  (you  can make this  easily and is  gorgeous)


----------



## Toots (May 20, 2007)

I've been buying the Maya Kaimal brand curry sauces and making pretty good Indian at home. i've used the Tikka sauce and the Tamarind curry with good results. 

Markgill, how do you make the Kulfi dessert?


----------



## SurvivorGirl (May 20, 2007)

Indian food is one of my absolute favourites!! parkoras, dal, naan, rita, curries! mmmlove it all!
infact yesterday i recieved a vegetarian indian cookbook all of the food looks authentic and whatnot and i am very phyced to the recipes!!


----------



## jpmcgrew (May 20, 2007)

Alot of Indian restaurants do a lunch buffet during the week that way you get to try a whole bunch of dishes all at once then you can figure out what you like best by tasting a little bit of alot them.


----------



## BBQ Mikey (May 21, 2007)

I enjoy Thai Noodles, some indian guy I work with turned me onto them, dunno if its indian food, but theyre good.


----------



## Claire (May 22, 2007)

Love, love, love Indian food; and there is none available within hours of where I live.  Luckily I have a Pakastani friend who lives in Chicago but weekends here.  They introduced me to "Kitchens of India' foods that I can just nuke and make up some basmati rice.  I do make my own curries and tandoori, but the numbers of spices needed to make the various dishes taste right is just too much to have on hand if you only cook it a few times a year, so I love this "find".  

I agree that the lunch buffets at many Indian restaurants are a great thing.  I'm really not a buffet fan in general, but Indian foods take well to it, and it is a fun way to experiment so that you know what you will like if you have to individually order the next time you go out.  

Indian food can also be very good for vegetarians.  A couple of buffets I've been to over the years will have two lines, meat and meat-less, or will label the meat-less dishes as such.


----------



## markgill (May 23, 2007)

Here is one I found on the net. I will find the one I use for you if I can get to my books.

 allrecipes.com/recipe/kulfi/detail.aspx


----------



## shantihhh (Jun 29, 2007)

*Indian food*

Go for a Thali which will allow you to taste many dishes!  Chicken Makhani is wonderful!  It is boneless tandoori chicken in a creamy sauce YUMMO!  Dal is usually served as well as nan or paratha.

I love garlic nan and onion kulcha.  I love Indian food and often cook it.  I have traveled throughout the many regions of India on business and the food is wonderful every where, especially the dosa and idli in Kerela!


----------



## Claire (Jun 30, 2007)

Boneless tandoori chicken in a creamy sauce.  Tell me more!!!!


----------



## Claire (Jul 2, 2007)

By the way, BBQ, yes, Thai food often does have a heavy Indian influence.  As does Indonesian, some Hawaiian, etc.  Indians in the 1800s moved across the globe in search of employment.  So much of New Zealand, Australia, Hawaii, Southeast Asia, etc, have a cuisine with that lovely influence.  When I lived in Hawaii, one of my favorite things to do was Thursday afternoons at the Willows.  The dish to order was Hawaiian curry.  It was rather blatantly Indian influenced, although it was considered a "native" dish.  I think it was Indian via Indonesia.  We loved it.  There were some lovely older ladies who would wander around with guitars and ukuleles.  I learned many years ago that it was lost, but my goodness, what fun it was.  I would put on my best muumuu, and a straw hat with a lei on it.  So, yes, Indian food has made its influence known around the world.


----------



## shantihhh (Jul 3, 2007)

Yes the Indian diaspora has greatly affectly many of thr world's cuisines in Africa, West Indies, Malaysia and on and on.

What I love is desi Chinese!  That is the best Chinese ever.  When I am in Delhi I always eat out this special food.  The recipes are Chinese but with Indian spices and ingredients.

Most common is Chicken or veg Manchurian.


----------



## Mel! (Jul 3, 2007)

Helo  

I think it would all be good.
Anyway, the restuarant will be used to people requesting unspicey food. Just ask them, which dishes are not spicey.

Me


----------



## shantihhh (Jul 6, 2007)

BBQ Mikey said:
			
		

> I enjoy Thai Noodles, some indian guy I work with turned me onto them, dunno if its indian food, but theyre good.


 
Pad Thai, Pad Kee Mao etc. are Thai dishes but many Indians love Thai food!

Want to make them at home check out my recipes on my site-I am not selling anything just offering tried and true authentic Thai recipes.  I have traveled all over Thailand during the last 20 years 30+ times and learn so much on each trip.

Thai Food Help and Information


----------



## shantihhh (Jul 6, 2007)

Claire said:
			
		

> By the way, BBQ, yes, Thai food often does have a heavy Indian influence. As does Indonesian, some Hawaiian, etc. Indians in the 1800s moved across the globe in search of employment. So much of New Zealand, Australia, Hawaii, Southeast Asia, etc, have a cuisine with that lovely influence. When I lived in Hawaii, one of my favorite things to do was Thursday afternoons at the Willows. The dish to order was Hawaiian curry. It was rather blatantly Indian influenced, although it was considered a "native" dish. I think it was Indian via Indonesia. We loved it. There were some lovely older ladies who would wander around with guitars and ukuleles. I learned many years ago that it was lost, but my goodness, what fun it was. I would put on my best muumuu, and a straw hat with a lei on it. So, yes, Indian food has made its influence known around the world.


 
Thai curries have really nothing to do with Indian curries/masalas.  Totally different ingredients.

Thai curries use chiles, kapi (shrimp paste), lemongrass, shallots, fish sauce, etc.  Whereas Indian masalas utilize a wide compilation of both meat and weet spices.

Some southern Thai around Hat Yai (Muslim area) use more tumeric and are incluenced by the Malay curries.

Indian curries i  Thailand yes i  Indian restaurants like The Standard in Little India in Bangkok, but a Thai curry is a Thai curry.  Some Thai curries are dry sans coconut milk.  However many are familiar with the coconut  milk curries.  Only in S. India like Kerela do they use coconut milk in any curries.


----------



## Billdolfski (Sep 5, 2007)

Instead of making a new thread, I figured I'd just post in this one.

I've been eating Indian food as of late, and before I decide what it is I want to try to cook, I would like to keep experimenting with new dishes. So far I've had lamb vindaloo, lamb rogan josh and palak paneer, all of which I've liked.

Any suggestions of things I should try?  A brief description would be appreciated.


----------



## Andy M. (Sep 5, 2007)

This is a delicious lentil dish.  It's written for a pressure cooker but you don't need one.  I just simmer until everything is tender.
** 
*Dal Makhani*
2 Red Chile Peppers
1” Ginger Piece
2 Garilc
1 C Urad Saboot (whole black beans)
2 Tb Channe Ki Dal (split gram dal)
1 Tb Ghee or oil
1 1/2 tsp Salt
5 C Water
4 Tomatoes (14 oz. Can)
3 Tb Butter
1 Tb Kasoori Mehti (dry fennugreek leaf)
1/2 tsp Garam Masala
2 tsp Ketchup
1/2 C Milk (if needed)
1/2 C Cream
1/4 tsp Nutmeg

Soak the peppers in boiling water for 10 minutes.

Make a paste of the peppers, ginger and garlic in a food processor.

Wash and pick over the beans. Place them in a pressure cooker with the garlic, ginger, pepper paste and the tablespoon of ghee or oil, the salt and the water.

Bring the pressure cooker up to pressure and cook for 40 minutes. Remove from the heat and allow to cool.

Puree the tomatoes in a food processor and add them to the pressure cooker along with the butter, Kasoori Mehti, the Garam Masala and the ketchup. Simmer for 8-10 minutes stirring occasionally and mashing the beans slightly.

Add some milk if the mixture appears too thick.

Continue cooking to thicken.

Stir in the cream and nutmeg.


----------



## Yakuta (Sep 5, 2007)

India just like other countries has a wide range of foods from South to North.  Southern food uses bright spices with coconut and a lot of rice in their diet.  Northern food is milder, creamier and prefer roti (wheat tortilla) in their diet. 

If you would like to experiment with Indian food I would suggest trying a couple of things - One is more southern influenced and the other more northern. 

Spicy Potatoes:

These Potatoes are delicious and eaten as a stuffing in Dosa but you can eat it just by themselves and inspired by Southern style of cooking 

3 large potatoes (idaho are fine) boiled, peeled and cut into cubes
1 large onion cut into large cubes
3 cloves of garlic finely minced
1/2 tsp of salt and turmeric powder
1 tsp of lime juice
cilantro to garnish

For tempering
Oil
2 dry arabol chillies broken into small peices (discard the seeds)
1 small green chili
Handful of curry leaves
2 tsp of whole brown mustard seeds
2 tsp of whole cumin seeds
2 tsp of raw urad dal (optional)

In a pan add the oil.  When the oil is super hot, throw in the curr leaves, red chillies and reduce the heat.  Now add the mustard seeds, cumin seeds and dal.  Next add the garlic and onions and cook it for a few minutes.  Add the diced potaotes, turmeric, salt and lime juice.  Stir carefully.  Cover and let it cook on low for 15 minutes or so.  

Garnish with cilantro and serve as a side or with roti bread (available in Indian stores)


Baingan ka Bharta

This is a northern dish and very popular in India. 

1 large eggplant roasted :  I place it in a foil, drizzle it with some canola oil, hit with some salt and close the foil and place it in an oven pan and let it roast until it's soft

Once the eggplant is cooked.  Let it cool and then peel the charred skin and discard the seeds. Rough chop the eggplant (it will be mushy) and put it in a bowl and reserve.

Now you need the following:

1 small onion finely diced
2 medium tomatoes finely diced
3 cloves of garlic finely diced
2 tsp of cumin seeds 
2 tsp of cumin and corrainder powder freshly ground (toast the seeds lightly and then powder it in a spice grinder)
salt to taste
1 tsp of paprika
1/2 tsp of turmeric
1/2 cup of yogurt
1 green chili
cilantro for garnish
1 tbsp of oil
1/2 cup of water


In a pan add oil and temper it with cumin seeds.  Next add the onions and cook them until they are golden brown.  Next add the garlic, chili and all the ground spices and tomatoes. Cook this until the tomatoes release their water and turn into a pulp.  Next add the water (1/2 cup tap water) and reduce the temperature.  Add the yogurt and stir it with the water to ensure it's not lumpy.  The reason to add the water first is so that the yogurt does not curdle.  If you add the cold yogurt directly to the spices it will curdle. 

Now add the eggplan and cover and cook on low for 15 minutes or so.  Garnish with cilantro and serve with roti 

I will share a few recipes later for Chicken and a ground lamb/beef kabab preparation that is delicious.  You can send me a PM if you are looking for specific recipes.


----------



## shantihhh (Sep 8, 2007)

One of my favourite sites for Indian recipes with many instructional videos and phots is

ifood.tv | Food Video Recipe Community






Yakuta said:


> India just like other countries has a wide range of foods from South to North. Southern food uses bright spices with coconut and a lot of rice in their diet. Northern food is milder, creamier and prefer roti (wheat tortilla) in their diet.
> 
> If you would like to experiment with Indian food I would suggest trying a couple of things - One is more southern influenced and the other more northern.
> 
> ...


----------



## maria (Sep 8, 2007)

Being an indian i love the Indian food the most. I boast about it 
Well, you can try Tandoori murgh, Chicken Biryani, (almost all chicken dishes are awesome !! believe me! ) Pasinde(its a meat curry), Naan, Chicken Khorma, Chicken Tikka, Murgh kababs, ... Ah the list is endless !!
You can check out Indian recipe at my blog Zaiqa..
See ya.


----------



## Claire (Sep 9, 2007)

I said influenced, not the "same as".  I've become very lazy when it comes to Indian cuisine.  I used to try to do it all myself.  But it became ridiculous.  I still do it on occaision, but my Indian friend brings me prepard dishes that are wonderful.  I believe it is "Kitchens of India", and also anything by Pataks.  I do love to do Thai curries in the summer because I have a wonderful herb garden, and all of the Thai women I know use a lot of the herbs.  Yes, it is a totally different flavor, but there is (to me) an influence.  By the way, does anyone out there have a source for a kaffir lime, or lemongrass plants?  I used to grow them in Florida and Hawaii.  Here it would have to be a house plant, but I'd still like to try it.  I substitute lemon and lime juice and rind, which comes close, but I'd like the trees/grass in a pot.  Even if it fails, it might be fun to try.


----------



## shantihhh (Sep 9, 2007)

Love Indian food and have been cooking it since I was 18.  I hve been to India 30+ times in the last 20 years.  Love all the cuisines of India-love hot and spicy.

Shanti, VP Community
ifood.tv | Food Video Recipe Community
one of the best Indian recipe sites-free


----------



## David Cottrell (Sep 10, 2007)

*Maria promised tandoori chicken recipe today!*



maria said:


> Being an indian i love the Indian food the most. I boast about it
> Well, you can try Tandoori murgh, Chicken Biryani, (almost all chicken dishes are awesome !! believe me! ) Pasinde(its a meat curry), Naan, Chicken Khorma, Chicken Tikka, Murgh kababs, ... Ah the list is endless !!
> You can check out Indian recipe at my blog Zaiqa..
> See ya.


 
Maria had a Tandoori recipe on her site today just as promised - beautiful job. Thank you  Maria, and thank you for the kind words. I will give you a full report one of these days. Thanks also for the link - how did you do that? Your camera - I need to take some food pictures for Books by Volunteers who serve Ukraine Orphans and don't even have a camera - what do you use? Would a small K Mart special work? D


----------



## Dave Hutchins (Sep 10, 2007)

Try the samosas Indian dumplings filled with curried potatoes and english peas.. that is only one version of thousands of samosa's. I had these in Orange county some years ago and they are delish..


----------



## shantihhh (Sep 11, 2007)

Ate at a new and terrific Indian restaurant today in Pleasant Hill, CA.  I had a Tifin lunch  and it was yummy.  I am so excited as they also do Pomfret Tandoor (whole) and paj Bahji!

We'll be going for dinner soon for sure.

There used to be a place in NYC that did Tandoor Pomfret, but I do not know of any place in CA that does it.  Now in Dlhi, I love the Tandoor Pomfret at the restaurant downstairs at the Oberoi.

Can't wait to try it at this place Masala Monsoon.


----------



## Claire (Sep 11, 2007)

The first time I ate Indian food was in Hong Kong.  My husband and I were wandering down the alleys and byways, and found this little restaurant in the basement of one of the buildings.  Since we had no experience, we simply told the waiter to feed us whatever he thought best.  I distinctly remember samosas, black pepper pappadams, another flat bread, and numerous curries.  We loved it so much that when we found a police cordon around the restaurant we'd planned for the next night, we went back for more Indian instead (and this time we knew what to order).  When we got back home (then Hawaii), a freind of  ours had a new (Indian) sister-in-law, and was learning to cook from her.  Since then we've often cooked it, although, as I said, we mostly eat prepared since there are only two of us, and only so much room in the spice cabinets (yes, plural.  I have so many spices it is ridiculous).  

I cannot recommend more highly going to an Indian buffet.  There is very little food I like on a buffet line, but this allows you to try a number of dishes without commiting to one.  Some I've been to actually have a vegetarian line and a meat-eaters line, always all-you-can-eat.  It makes it so that you can have a dab of this and that.  One in Victorville, California was especially great because we'd sit down and Mr. Singh (yes, I do know that was his name and what it symbolizes) would bring out a plate of tandoori chicken, fresh off the grill to your table.  The curries, breads, salads etc were on the buffet line.  I've been to similar places in Charleston, Alexandria, Madison, etc.  We don't have an Indian restaurant near us, so we count on my own abilities, Kitchens of India, Patak's, our Pakistani friend's friends.  I think another good Indian moment was when we were sitting at his _pied a terre_ apartment to meet a friend of his.  The man said he wanted to cook for us, but where could he get spices.  I laughingly told him that I'd take him.  There is a bulk spice merchant right across the street.  He and I had a blast shopping for the spices, and the next day he cooked for us.  Beats anything I could do.


----------



## Lady DeWinters (Sep 11, 2007)

Indian dessert. I love their mango shakes. I totally recommend their mango lassi if you get the chance. Also look for their rice pudding with a hint of pistachio and almonds. Lovely stuff. Yummy!!

If you ever get the chance to come to Vancouver, head down to Samosa Garden on Kingsway for a chance to try all-you-can-eat-Indian buffet. You'll get a chance to try everything there. Samosa Garden Restauerant


----------



## Yakuta (Sep 12, 2007)

Hi Shanti - It's paav Bhaaji and I agree it's good.  

BTW:  Making a tandoori pomfret is very easy.  I use tilapia because I can find it fresh and it comes out just as good as the pomfret.  If you would like to try at home let me know and I will give you the recipe.  

It is a basic tandoori marinade.


----------



## shantihhh (Sep 13, 2007)

I don't like talapia as it is very bland compared to Indian Pomfret.  Wow you have a Tandoor?  You are very lucky.  The only place I know that does tandoor pomfret is Monsoon masala in Pleasant Hill, CA.  Of course in Delhi it is easy to find.

I am amazed you have a Tandoor, what size is it?  Only restaurants here have them even my many Indian friends don't have them.

Pav Bhaji is how it is spelled in India.  Here is a wonderful video of the best Pav Bhaji in the world right in Mumbai.

"Pav Bhaji" at Juhu Beach video | ifood.tv


----------



## Yakuta (Sep 14, 2007)

Hi Shanti, I don't have a tandoor but you can make a very close replica of it in the oven or the grill. 

And as far as tandoor's go you can buy them in most major cities in US.  They have Indian restaurant supply stores and you can look them up.  I know Houston has a lot of them for example that will ship you a tandoor if you like.  They have the portable kinds. 

Also pav bhaji is how it's spelled but the correct pronunciation when you speak is Paav (long A sound) and Bhaaji (Again long A sound) which translates literally into bread and dry curry and yes I was born in Mumbai and grew up there so I know many places there that make a mean one.  It's relatively easy to make it at home as well.


----------



## shantihhh (Sep 15, 2007)

Do you make the Portugese bread they serve with Pav Bhaji?

I know I can get a Tandoor but they are over $1000.  I do a great Tandoori chicken on the smoker.  The taste is amazing.  It's just that Tandoor-real tandoor Indian Pomfret is amazing.  Well you know.  The way the heat instantly sears the outside and every drop of moisture is sealed inside.  You eat the fins, tail, most of the head, oh my it is amazing!

Do you make breadfruit curry like they make in Kerela?  I'd love a recipe for that.  It is so tasty.  We often make idli and sambhar as a lunch, but in India it is my favourite breakfast.  Vada is OK.  I do also love a Masala Dosa and we have many restaurants here that make thm.  There are more Indians here than pobably anywhere outside India so we have so many great spots.

Do you return to India often?  I am missing it so much.  I normally am there 5 or 6 times a year but not now.


----------



## radhuni (Sep 15, 2007)

I'm an Indian 

But it is almost impossible for anyone to know all Indian dishes or recipes because the diversity in Indian culture, food habits, climates and vegetation is huge.


----------



## Lady DeWinters (Sep 15, 2007)

It's true... I come from Malaysia where there are Indians and I'll bet you anything their curries are much different from the mainland. 

I love curries though! Whatever the choice, spicier the better! Hmmm! Hungry already!!!!


----------



## shantihhh (Sep 16, 2007)

So true, not only does every dish vary by region but every cook as everywhere in the world will be different.  That is the delight of cooking it is always an evolution and if it weren't it would be boring.  Depending on our moods, the ingredients which deped on the weather and terrior it will be different, but that is wonderful!

Desi food is often the best!


----------



## malabarcost (Sep 16, 2007)

Most of the food you are getting in the restaurant s out of India has the influence from the out side world starting from the Alexander the great. Each invasion brought different cuisines and taste to India. The real Indian food is very much different. The taste and texture varies from state to state, creed to creed. Most of the north Indian food goes along well with bread products like naan or even pizza base. South Indian foods are good with rice and rice cakes. The balancing of the food is very much important in the Indian cuisine due to the heavy y usage of spices. I f you are eating north Indian you can have one glass of buttermilk or lassi. It is rasam  for south India.


----------



## shantihhh (Sep 17, 2007)

Obe of my favouites is the old Awadhi recipes.  I make several of these.  They take an entire day and can often contain a total of 4 or 5 masalas totaling 30+ spices.  Obne 

 Some very difficult to find.  For instance Lazzat-e-Taam contains 25 spices/ingredients and it is just the finishing for Kundan Kaliya.

Some ingredients for the Lazzat-e-Taam (Avadhi garam masala) are Mitha ittr, baobeer, makhana, and jarakush not so readily available.


----------



## radhuni (Sep 18, 2007)

My most favourite dish is plain rice with chicken curry & tomato chutney.


----------



## Mel! (Sep 19, 2007)

shantihhh said:


> Some ingredients for the Lazzat-e-Taam (Avadhi garam masala) are Mitha ittr, baobeer, makhana, and jarakush not so readily available.


 
Where do u buy them, Shantihhh?


----------



## Yakuta (Sep 19, 2007)

Mel - Baobeer and Jarakhus are not so commonly found.  You get them in ayurvedic stores.  Jarakhus is the root of the poppy seed plant. 

Makhana - Are easily available in Indian stores.  They are white puffy and look like popcorn and are pretty tasteless.  They are lotus seeds that are popped just like corn kernels

Mitha Ittr - Also available in Indian stores.  You can ask for Kewra essence.  Kewra is a very aromatic flower that grows in the tropics.  The essence of that flower is called Mitha Ittr

Out of all the ingredients in the list the only one that makes a difference to your palate is kewra.  I normally add it to the biryani I make (it's like a Spanish version of Paella).  It adds a depth of flavor that is very authentic in moghulai cuisine. 

As far as the other ingredients go they are common to the Awadhi or Dum Pukht cuisine that was popular during the Moghul rule.  It is not authentic to all Indian cuisine and I would bet that most palates are not that refined (even me being Indian) to differentiate the couple of these ingredients from others. 

Makhana is normally used in sweet preparations.


----------



## Mel! (Sep 20, 2007)

Thanks for the information Yakuta.
Hopefully, I will find receipes with those ingredients in them. 
Then I cant try something new, which I always love doing. 

Mel


----------



## Caine (Sep 20, 2007)

Vegas Girl said:


> *Anyone eat Indian food?*


 
Okay, I've resisted as long as I can. I gotta say it.

India is the second most populous country in the world. Someone *MUST* be eating it!


----------



## shantihhh (Sep 21, 2007)

The Awadhi cuisine to me is very special, but so is Hydrabadyi dishes.  I love Indian food and love creating meals of the various regions.  Fortunately I can get most of the ingredients here in the SF Bay Area as we have a very large Indian population and thus many Indian markets.

*You must rub the spices together with the liquid *Mitha Ittr and allow it to dry.  I was told it is mitha Ittr was a fragrance.  These are edible perfumes used in dishes, which enhances the aroma of the dish. 

as it calls for 2 drops kewra jal and 2 drops mitha ittr.

Kewra is from the blossoms of the pandanus/screwpine and not like the pandanus used in Thai cuisine which is from the leaf-they taste quite different and both are wonderful.

Shanti



Yakuta said:


> Mel - Baobeer and Jarakhus are not so commonly found. You get them in ayurvedic stores. Jarakhus is the root of the poppy seed plant.
> 
> Makhana - Are easily available in Indian stores. They are white puffy and look like popcorn and are pretty tasteless. They are lotus seeds that are popped just like corn kernels
> 
> ...


----------

